# where? I lost the site for measuring driveway



## karimdurham (Sep 21, 2015)

Can someone tell me where the site I put address in and can measure driveway using online map (google)? Thanks!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Findlotsize.com


----------



## karimdurham (Sep 21, 2015)

seville009;2066427 said:


> Findlotsize.com


Thanks do much!


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Google earth pro, free, just download, you can measure distances and it can give you area measurements.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Get out and walk it*

They have these things that measure distance, all you have to do is go there. You learn a lot about the job when you go there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who measures a driveway?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I so not thanks...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2067081 said:


> Who measures a driveway?


Maybe they price it by the SQ-FT?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2067090 said:


> Maybe they price it by the SQ-FT?


Are they selling square feet?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i know, but some big wigs that you know do/did sq-ft pricing chuck something... mick....even JD dave does it by the sq ft....

1. $0.50 per square foot of road per season1
2. $0.28 per square foot of road per season + deductible of $0.014 - 0.042 per square foot per occurrence3
3. $0.28 per square foot of road per season + deductible of $0.015 - 0.044 per square foot per occurrence3







Mark Oomkes;246130 said:


> Great question, Mick.
> .


you use to be so helpful
I dont see why you wouldn't "repete" yourself.



Mark Oomkes;246802 said:


> Value, access, safety, etc are part of it.
> 
> But we are really selling our time, or our employee's time. This is why IMO that we can not price based on square footage. When we plow or even salt, we are producing a desired result--safety or access--but we are using our time to provide that access or safety.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Quit cyberstalking me...........

You're worse than the mods.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't flatter yourself, it's called useing the search function.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2067137 said:


> Don't flatter yourself, it's called useing the search function.


Doh!!!

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

(Almost thought mil returned)


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

looks like the OP found the site he was looking for so no need to leave this open

thanks :waving:


----------

